# How Far Do You Drive To Shoot



## good2go (Nov 26, 2007)

A.10 miles or less

B.20 miles or less

C.30 miles or less

D.To hell if I have to


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's less than 1/4 mile from my driveway to the National Forest. I have to go at least 1/2 mile before it is legal to shoot. I also drive 60 miles to the closest formal shooting facility.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I drive about 10 miles one way to the indoor range I shoot at.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

30 miles one way..sucks but the service is well worth it. Very knowledgable family owned and operated shop.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

About 7 miles to indoor/outdoor range, anywheres from 25 -80 miles 1-way to gopher plink. :snipe:
The latter depends on how much I want to visit the in-laws.:help:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Right around 4 miles. I'll head over during the week and I'm usually by myself. I'll stay away on the weekends so those that work have more space available.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

23 miles to the indoor range.

33 miles to the outdoor range.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

For me it's A or B, I can't remember if it's 10 or 15 miles from where I live. It's practically all freeway (north on Central Expwy from Dallas to Plano).


----------



## TXPaul (Oct 29, 2007)

It's about 5 miles to the indoor range.

Just now looking for an outdoor range but it looks like about 15-20 miles.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

C. About thirty miles.

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

0 feet I just walk out the front door.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> 0 feet I just walk out the front door.


Just keep rubbing it in Tony. :smt022

Not sure of the mileage. Less than 15 minute drive.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

20 Miles - to range


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

i'm with tony,walk out the door for plinking.to get to the outdoor range i built it's about a mile from the house.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

12 Miles each way...

Just far enough that I can't go every day...


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

For indoor 2 miles
For outdoor about 20.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

About 5 miles for indoor. Go there for everything except my PS90 and Buckmark 22 (fiber optic sight). The Outdoor range is about 25 miles away.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

10mi each way. I also like D:mrgreen:


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Less than 10 miles. I am Range Safety Officer at our outdoor range. I am blessed to be so close & have the range we offer.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I usually stop at the range when I'm working, so it's whenever I'm in the neighborhood. Usually, I never have to go more than five miles out of the way. I just carry the range bag with me every day, just in case. Most weeks, I get to stop at least once.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I drive about 40 minutes each way. I think it's aound 30 miles. No where closer. Oh well. It's worth it.:mrgreen:


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

A couple years ago,all I had to do was step out the back door 
But the wife wanted to move into town,so now I have to drive about 25 miles to the nearest range or 15 miles to the nearest buddies house with shootin space.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It's about 30 miles but it's at a friend's ranch and we make a day of it, cooking steaks on the outdoor grill and have a good time. It's in Mountain Home, Texas. Yall know where that is, don't you? :anim_lol:


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

about 10 minutes if I shoot at ft hood.its free and I am cheap.

astro range is a 30 minute drive and $10.00 all day.G.I. discount.

both are excellent ranges.we don't have a indoor range in this area.
pete


----------



## Kicked Duck (Feb 24, 2008)

Man most of you guys are lucky, I can shoot in the back yard but if I go to the range its a good 50 mile trip one way. Rifle range 70 mile to a good one.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

b :smt1099


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

Two outdoor ranges within 7 miles. Right now I would love to see one indoors as it is 99 degree's here.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

There's an indoor range about 5 miles from home, occasionally the desert somewhere past Bakersfield which is about 150 miles from home, and this weekend will be the farthest when I go to Las Vegas over 250 miles from home


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Two miles one way to my local range. Members only.


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

About 25 miles one way to our range. No indoor facilities within 120 miles of here.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

When I start, the nearest indoor range is about 5 miles away. I have four gun clubs , with outdoor ranges, all about a mile from my house, but require joining and finding a sponser. Plus, I can't really afford it.
4 weeks and counting.

Andy


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

10 miles or less, one way. 20 or less round trip.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

8-10 miles and 15 minutes of driving for my favorite indoor range. Probably a good 20 minute drive to an ok outdoor range. I prefer indoor as I have the ability to change targets without the cease fire. The auto mounts at the indoor range are pretty cool. I move from 7 yards to 25 with the flip of a switch. Then bring it back as see what I am doing.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Less than 10 miles.

"but it was 50 years ago and I had to walk uphill in the snow both ways" :anim_lol::anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*If I don't shoot at home my favorite indoor range is about 30 miles.*


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

20 miles one way.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

A litte less than 10 miles one way.

Barry


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

I forget the mileage but it's less than 10.


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

I drive 7 miles and pay a one time range fee of $50 per year to be a member of a very nice outdoor unsupervised range with muliple rifle and pistol bays.
They give members the combination to the gate and you can come and go as you please.
Many times I'm the only one there......I love it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

parisite

That sounds like a gream - I'd love that.

:smt1099


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have one indoor range 7 miles from work, another indoor range about 10 miles from home and an outdoor range that is 25 miles from home. Or I can go to my friends house that is 60 miles out in the country and shoot what I want for free all day long.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

About 100 miles round trip. It's not the closest range but it's near my family so I visit them too.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

between 15 and 20 miles, its a friends farming land he lets me use occasionally, only get to go about once a month though. 

The closest public range is over an hour away, i really need to get on joining the private one 

One of my goals is to be able to build a range wherever I settle down. I'd love to get one of the metal garges, then reinforce it for pistol shooting, and then build a nice big dirt berm for rifle & shotgun  maybe one day...tumbleweed


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Luckily just 2 miles


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

About 10 miles each way.:smt1099


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

dosborn said:


> About 100 miles round trip. It's not the closest range but it's near my family so I visit them too.


WOW!!! That's a long way to drive.


----------

